# Turntable tortoise



## kristersIDlv (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## LeroyLeft (Sep 3, 2011)

I kinda feel bad for the little guy.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2011)

That is not nice!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 3, 2011)

I doubt that anyone on this forum will find this funny.


----------



## pandacakes (Sep 3, 2011)

Yikes! Poor little guy!


----------



## dbsneed69 (Sep 3, 2011)

Poor little guy!!! I feel so sorry for him.


----------



## terryo (Sep 3, 2011)

That is absolutely disgusting!!!! Whoever owns that tortoise, should not own him or any other pet. When I see things like this I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2011)

Kristers pulled that video from You Tube. I've seen it before (here on the Forum, in fact). It was speeded (sped?) up. The turntable wasn't actually moving that fast. If it were, he would have been thrown off. In fact, its on a loop, with only about 3/4 of a second worth of the same part of the video showing over and over. You can tell by the little hitch in its get-along.


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 3, 2011)

THANKS Yvonne. When I saw it, I was distressed. Not very funny. What you say makes complete sense.


----------



## terryo (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, thank you for clearing that up for me too. What a horror!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 3, 2011)

BOOOOO!


----------



## Weda737 (Sep 3, 2011)

if you stare at it enough, you'll hear the record scratch each time the loop restarts lol


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2011)

Boy watching that makes you dizzy fast. Glad it's not as it appeared.


----------



## ascott (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmmmm


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

Kirsters, in the future you may want to warn folks where you have found things and that as in this case, the tortoise was not harmed and it is actually not as it appears.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 4, 2011)

I still think its wrong to put it on that turntable at any speed,
its like putting a baby on a treadmill?


----------



## coreyc (Sep 4, 2011)

What wrong with putting a baby on a treadmill ? they need exercise too  LOL Yea it's wrong


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 4, 2011)

hahahahaha you get my drift


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> I still think its wrong to put it on that turntable at any speed,
> its like putting a baby on a treadmill?



I try to be a bit open minded and remember that there may be things folks think I do that is cruel. Like keeping my tortoises in captivity or folks may think trying to make your redfoot swim might be a bit cruel, too. ...just saying.

I really doubt the tortoise even noticed much in the short period of time and low speed. Is it really that different then when we take them for a car ride?

... and no I am not saying I approve of what they did.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 4, 2011)

i dont find no humor in that


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 4, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> > I still think its wrong to put it on that turntable at any speed,
> ...



totally agree just my opinion


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 4, 2011)

lol. Poor "turtle" spinning in eternity...  (I know the original, so I know, no "turtle" was harmed... )

Here's the original for people who don't know it yet (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRWAFQqQY9Y) I've seen this video before  Actually I absolutely LOVE the song... it just became my new cell-phone ring tone two days ago. 

I do think it's mean but not a biiiig deal as long as the tort isn't harmed seriously. The video turned out nice. 
But yeah, no animal should be treated as a toy.


----------

